# Top 10 future weapons of RUSSIA



## DrSomnath999

*10.MBT TANKS*

*T-90AM Armada TANKS*





The T-90 is a Russian third-generation main battle tank that is a modernisation of the T-72 (it was originally to be called the T-72BU, later renamed to T-90). It is currently the most modern tank in service with the Russian Ground Forces and Naval Infantry. Although a development of the T-72, the T-90 uses a 125mm 2A46 smoothbore tank gun, 1G46 gunner sights, a new engine, and thermal sights. Standard protective measures include a blend of Steel, Composite armour, and Kontakt-5 explosive-reactive armor, laser warning receivers, Nakidka camouflage and the Shtora infrared ATGM jamming system. The EMT-7 electromagnetic pulse (EMP) creator is used in testing but not fitted to T-90s in active service

Russia is developing the T-90AM Armada to be ready for use by 2015. This upgraded version features a new automatic loader, separate crew and ammo compartments, improved sight system, a new more powerful engine developing 970-hp, a re-designed cannon and a new protected machine gun unit. The T-90AM has improved armor protection, communications and firepower. This more capable tank will be unveiled at the arms exhibition in Nizhny Tagil in 2011. The Russian Army plans call for the T-90AM Armada to enter service by 2015 and could stay in mass production by 2020 or 2025 when a new generation MBT armed with a 152mm cannon would take its place. Its development seems to be a direct consequence of the Russian government intention to reduce the number of MBTs in their armed forces far below the level of 10,000 in 2011 to roughly several thousands (2,000-5,000?).

The new tank is to have new electronic equipment and the crew will be protected by internal turret. The Armada will be different from the present T-90 in use by the Russian army, says Victor Litovkin, of the Independent Military Review paper. He gave an interview to VOR:
"There is a need to fit the tank with a new engine to make it more powerful and faster and easier to operate. It should be able to carry more arms and will also be protected against all kinds of explosives and ammunition. Second, it should be armed with more powerful guns and of course, it should have the necessary electronic gadgets and onboard information control complex."The new Armada is designed to separate the crew from the arms by a special capsule, since protecting the crew is a high priority. The planned changes will enable the Armada to compete favourably with the leading foreign analogues, Litovkin said

*9.A 100 AWACS*




Russia hopes to develop a new airborne warning and control system (AWACS) plane by 2016, Air Force chief Col. Gen Alexander Zelin said on Tuesday.
We are expecting to receive the A-100 aircraft built on the basis of the Il-476 transport plane with the PS-90 engine and extended flight range, Zelin told reporters in Moscow.
The new AWACS plane will have an advanced active phase array capable of detecting and tracking airborne and land-based targets.

*8.COMBAT HELICOPTER*
*(I)Mi28 NE*




The Mil Mi-28 (NATO reporting name 'Havoc') is a Russian all-weather day-night military tandem two-seat anti-armour attack helicopter. It is a dedicated attack helicopter with no intended secondary transport capability, better optimized than the Mil Mi-24 for the role. It carries a single gun in an undernose barbette, plus external loads carried on pylons beneath stub wings.
the Mi-28N, was unveiled in 1995, the N designation meaning "night". The prototype (no. 014) first flew on 14 November 1996. The most significant feature is a radar in a round cover above the main rotor, similar to that of the American AH-64D Longbow Apache. Mi-28N also has improved Tor vision and an aiming device under the nose, including a TV camera and FLIR.
The first serial Mi-28N was delivered to the Army in 2006. By 2015 a total of 67 Mi-28Ns is planned to be purchased, when the Mi-24 is to be completely replaced
Specifications (Mi-28N)
General characteristics

Crew: 1 pilot (rear), 1 navigator/weapons operator (front)
Length: 17.01 m (55 ft 10 in)
Rotor diameter: 17.20 m (56 ft 5 in)
Height: 4.70 m (15 ft 5 in)
Disc area: 232.35 m² (2,501 ft²)
Empty weight: 8,600 kg (18,960 lb)
Loaded weight: 10,700 kg (23,590 lb)
Max takeoff weight: 11,500 kg (25,350 lb)
Powerplant: 2 × Klimov TV3-117VMA turboshaft, 1,636 kW (2,194 shp) each

Performance

Maximum speed: 320 km/h (172 knots, 199 mph)
Cruise speed: 270 km/h (145 knots, 168 mph)
Range: 435 km (234 nmi, 270 mi)
Combat radius: 200 km (108 nmi, 124 mi) ; with 10 min loiter and 5% reserves
Ferry range: 1,100 km (593 nmi, 683 mi)
Service ceiling: 5,700 m (19,000 ft)
Rate of climb: 13.6 m/s (2,677 ft/min)

Armament

Guns: 1× chin-mounted 30 mm Shipunov 2A42 cannon with 250 rounds (±110° horizontal fire)
Hardpoints: Two pylons under each stub wing to mount bombs, rockets, missiles, and gun pods. Main armament configurations include:
16 Ataka-V anti-tank missiles and 40 S-8 rockets, Or
16 Ataka-V anti-tank missiles, and 10 S-13 rocket, Or
16 Ataka-V anti-tank missiles, and two 23 mm Gsh-23L gun pods with 250 rounds each.
Other ordnance: 9K118 Sheksna and 9A-2200 anti-tank missiles, 8 Igla-V and Vympel R-73 air-to-air missiles, 2 KMGU-2 mine dispensers

*(II)KA 52 "Alligator"*




The Ka-52 is another modification of the basic Ka-50 design. It features a two-seat side-by-side cockpit, and is designed to detect targets and redistribute them among supporting Ka-50s and Mi-28s. In comparison to the original Ka-50, it has a somewhat "softer" nose profile due to the wider cockpit, reduced cockpit armor and large nose-mounted radome. Equipment includes radar with two antennasmast-mounted for aerial targets and nose-mounted for ground targets, and "Samshite" day-and-night TV/thermal sighting system in two spherical turrets (one over the cockpit and the second under the nose). The Ka-52 retains the side-mounted cannon and six wing-mounted hardpoints of the original Ka-50.
The Ka-52 has completed the state trials. The fourth operationally configured helicopter was taken on strength by the Russian Air Force on 10 February 2011. Under the current State Defense Procurement Plan, Russian Armed Forces will receive 30 helicopters by 2012. A second batch of 36 helicopters will start rolling off the production line in early 2012.
Specifications



General characteristics

Crew: One (for Ka-52: two)
Length: 16.0 m (52 ft 6 in)
Rotor diameter: 14.5 m (47 ft 7 in)
Height: 4.93 m (16 ft 2 in)
Disc area: 330.3 m² (3,555 ft²)
Empty weight: 7,700 kg (17,000 lb)
Loaded weight: 9,800 kg (21,600 lb)
Max takeoff weight: 10,800 kg (23,810 lb)
Powerplant: 2 × Klimov TV3-117VK turboshafts, 1,641 kW (2,200 shp) each
For Ka-52:
Loaded weight: 10,400 kg (22,930 lb)

Performance

Never exceed speed: 350 km/h (189 knots, 217 mph) in dive
Maximum speed: 315 km/h (170 knots, 196 mph) in level flight
Cruise speed: 270 km/h (146 knots, 168 mph)
Range: 545 km (339 miles)
Ferry range: 1,160 km (720 mi) with 4 drop tanks
Service ceiling: 5,500 m (18,000 ft)
Rate of climb: 10 m/s (32.8 ft/s)
Disc loading: 30 kg/m² (6 lb/ft²)
Power/mass: 0.33 kW/kg (0.20 hp/lb)

Armament

1x mobile semi-rigid 30 mm Shipunov 2A42 cannon (460 rounds total, dual feeding AP or HE-Frag)
A variety of payloads on the four under-wing hardpoints, including 23 mm UPK-23-250 gun pods (240 rounds each), 2 x APU-6 Missle racks, able to accommodate a total of 12 9K121 Vikhr anti-tank missiles, Vympel R-73 (NATO: AA-11 Archer) air-to-air missiles, 80 x 80 mm S-8 rockets and 20 x 122 mm S-13 rocket, Kh-25 semi-active laser guided tactical air-to-ground missiles, presumably S-25/S-25L high caliber rockets, 4x 250 kg (550 lb) bombs or 2x 500 kg (1,100 lb) bombs, 500 L (130 US gal) external fuel tanks. Reportedly, twin Igla light air-to-air missile launchers under each wingtip countermeasure pod (total 4 missiles). Maximum total payload 2,000 kg.
Two pods on the wingtips with flare and chaff countermeasure dispensers, 4 UV-26 dispensers each (total 512 chaff/flare cartridges in each pod)

*(iii)STEALTH HELICOPTER OR 5TH GEN COMBAT HELICOPTER*
A Russian helicopter company is planning to develop the world's first fifth-generation combat helicopter, which experts say would be able to attack fighter jets and be invisible for radars, the Gazeta daily said on Thursday.
"We are working on the concept of the fifth-generation combat helicopter," the paper quoted the company's CEO, Andrei Shibitov, as saying at a news conference in Moscow.
Shibitov did not specify the characteristics of the helicopter, but said the company was going to spend some $1 billion on the project, with more investment expected to be allocated from the state budget.
The official said the Mil design bureau had been working on a classical rotor model, which features a large main rotor and a smaller auxiliary rotor, while the Kamov design bureau had been developing a coaxial rotor model.
Military experts believe that the coaxial rotor model is more stable and easy to fly while the classical model is more reliable and has a higher degree of survivability on the battlefield.
First deputy head of the Russian Academy of Geopolitical Issues, Konstantin Sivkov, told the paper that fifth-generation combat helicopters have never been built before, although the United States has recently begun working on a similar project.
He said a fifth-generation combat helicopter must have a low radar signature, a high noise reduction, an extended flying range, be equipped with a computerized arms control system, be able to combat fighter jets (existing helicopters are generally only intended to hit ground-based targets) and reach a speed of up to 500-600 km/h (310-370 mph).

*7.AIR DEFENCE SYSTEM & ANTI BALLISTIC MISSILE SYSTEM*
*(i) S400 Triumf*




The S-400 Triumf (Russian: C-400 «??????») is a new generation anti-aircraft weapon system developed by Russia's Almaz Central Design Bureau as an upgrade of the S-300 family. It is currently in limited service with the Russian Armed Forces.
The S-400's NATO reporting name is SA-21 Growler, and the system was previously known as S-300PMU-3. It overshadows the capabilities of the other systems from the S-300 series, and its range is at least two times greater than that of the MIM-104 Patriot system.
The S-400 uses 3 different missiles to cover its entire performance envelope. These are the extremely long range 40N6, long range 48N6 and medium range 9M96 missile. Each one has different capabilities.

Radar
The S-400s radar is capable of tracking over 100 targets at ranges of over 400 km (250 mi), and engaging up to 12 of these targets at varying ranges, depending on the missile used
Missiles
The 40N6 very long range missile is capable of destroying slow airborne targets at ranges up to 400 km (250 mi). Due to its large size and low manoeuvrability it is generally unsuitable for intercepting smaller targets such as fighter aircraft or cruise missiles.
The 48N6 long range missile is capable of destroying airborne targets at ranges up to 250 km (160 mi).
The 9M96 short range missile is capable of destroying airborne targets at ranges up to 120 km (75 mi). It has the highest hit probability against fast, manoeuvrable targets such as fighter aircraft.
The ABM capabilities are near the maximum allowed under the (now void) Anti-Ballistic Missile Treaty.

*(ii)S500*




The S-500 Samoderzhets (Autocrat) is a Russian surface-to-air missile system, currently under development by the Almaz-Antey company.
The S-500 is a new generation surface-to-air missile system, designed for intercepting intercontinental ballistic missiles and for defense against Airborne Early Warning and Control, Airborne Warning and Control System, and jamming aircraft. It is not an upgraded version of the S-400. With a planned range of 600 km (373 mi), the S-500 would be able to detect and simultaneously engage up to 10 ballistic supersonic targets flying at a speed of 7 km/s and will have a flight ceiling of 40 km.
As of 2009, the system is currently under design stage development at Almaz-Antey, and is planned to be completed in 2012. In February 2011, it was announched that the first S-500 systems should be in serial production by 2014. There is also a version of the system called S-1000, but it is not known what the difference between the two versions is.
It is expected that the S-500 will outperform the S-400 and the Patriot Advanced Capability-3 system.

*6.FUTURE WARSHIPS*
*(I)FRIGATES*
*(i)Admiral Grigorovich class frigate*




Admiral Grigorovich is the latest class of frigates ordered by the Russian Navy for Black Sea Fleet. Three ships have been ordered so far to be built by the "Yantar" shipyard in Kaliningrad. The frigates are based on the Talwar class frigate, six of which are ordered by the Indian Navy and are built at the same shipyard. The Talwar class is in turn based on the Burevestnik class frigate. The contract for the construction of three frigates is to be completed in four years. The lead ship, Admiral Grigorovich was laid down on December 18, 2010 and is expected to be in service 34 months from that date (Oct 2013). In June 2011 it was announced that a total of six ships will be constructed.
General characteristics
Type:	Guided Missile Frigate
Displacement:	
Standard: 3,850 tons 
Full: 4,035 tons
Length:	124.8 metres
Beam:	15.2 metres
Draught:	4.2 metres
Propulsion:	2 × DS-71 gas turbines and 2 × DT-59 boost turbines, driving two shafts.
Speed:	32 knots
Range:	4,500 miles at 18 knots
Endurance:	30 days
Complement:	220
Crew:	190
Sensors and
processing systems:	Surface search radar: 3Ts-25E Garpun-B, MR-212/201-1, Nucleus-2 6000A
Air search radar: Fregat M2EM
Fire control: JSC 5P-10E Puma FCS, 3R14N-11356 FCS, MR-90 Orekh SAM FCS
Electronic warfare
and decoys:	TK-25E-5 EW suite, four KT-216 decoy launchers
Armament:	Guns and missiles: 1 × 100mm (3.9 in) A-190E gun, two Kashtan CIWS systems, eight-cell VLS for 3M-54E Klub and BrahMos missiles, one 3S-90 launcher for 9M317 (SA-N-12) SAMs, eight Igla-1E (SA-16) SAMs
Anti-submarine: 1 x RBU-6000 rocket launcher, two twin 533mm torpedo tubes
Aircraft carried:	1 Ka-28, Ka-31 helicopter


*(ii)Admiral Sergey Gorshkov class frigate*




The Admiral Sergey Gorshkov class frigate (English Sergey Gorshkov), also known as Project 22350, is the latest Russian Navy frigate designed by Severnoye Design Bureau, Saint Petersburg.

General characteristics 
Class and type:	Frigate
Type:	Project 22350
Displacement:	4,500 tonnes (full)
Length:	up to 135 metres (443 ft)
Beam:	16 metres (52 ft)
Draught:	4.5 metres (15 ft)
Propulsion:	CODAG with 2 shafts;
two ?90?? gas turbines 27,500 shp (20,500 kW);
two 10?49 diesels 5,200 shp (3,900 kW);
Total: 65,000 shp (48,000 kW)
Speed:	29 kn (54 km/h; 33 mph)
Range:	4000 nm at 14 knots
Endurance:	15 days
Complement:	180-210
Sensors and
processing systems:	
Air search radar: 3D air search Radar (Poliment targeting radar)
Surface search radar: ?
Fire control radar: ? Sonar: ?
Navigation: ?
Armament:	
1 x 130mm gun A-192
8 x Oniks 3M55 (SS-N-26) or PJ-10 BrahMos anti-ship missiles
24 x Ezh (SA-N-12) medium range SAM
or Redut air defence system (fitted with 9M96 missiles)
2 x Kashtan CIWS
4 x 533mm torpedo tubes
RPK-9 Medvedka-VE (SS-N-29) anti-submarine rockets
Aircraft carried:	Up to 2x Ka-27 series helicopter
Aviation facilities:	Helipad and hangar for one helicopter

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## DrSomnath999

*(iii)Gepard class frigate*




The Gepard (Cheetah) class frigates (Project 1166.1) were intended as a successor to the earlier Koni, Grisha, and Parchim-class corvettes. 
These vessels are capable of employing weapons in up to Sea State 5. The hull and superstructure are constructed primarily of steel, with some aluminum-magnesium being used in the upper superstructure. They are equipped with fin stabilizers and twin rudders, and can use either gas turbines and diesel for propulsion in a CODOG configuration.

General characteristics

Type:	frigate
Displacement:	1,500 tons (standard)
1,930 tons (full load)
Length:	102.14 m. (93.5 m. waterline)
Beam:	13.09 m
Draught:	5.3 m
Propulsion:	2 shaft CODOG, Two gas turbines (29,300 shp each), 1 Type 61D Diesel (8,000 bhp), 3 600 kW diesel alternator sets
Speed:	28 knots
Range:	4,000 nmi (7,000 km) at 10 knots (19 km/h)
Endurance:	15 days
Complement:	98
Sensors and
processing systems:	
Radar:Navigation radar (unknown type), Cross Dome surface & air search radar, Pop Group SA-N-4 fire control radar, Bass Stand cruise missile target designator, Bass Tilt AK-630 fire-control
Sonar:Medium-frequency hull mounted, medium-frequency towed variable depth sonar
Electronic warfare
and decoys:	Electronic Warfare:2 Bell Shroud passive intercept, 2 Bell Squat jammers, 4 16-barreled Pk-16 countermeasure rocket launchers
Armament:	
8 SS-N-25 Switchblade Anti-Ship missiles (two quadruple launchers)
1 Osa-M Surface-to-Air missile system (one twin launcher, 20 SA-N-4 Gecko missiles)
1 76.2 mm 59-caliber AK176 automatic dual-purpose gun (500-round magazine)
2 6-barreled 30 mm AK-630 point-defense guns (2,000-round magazine for each)
4 533 mm torpedo tubes (two twin launchers)
1 RBU-6000 12-barreled Anti-Submarine rocket launcher
12-20 mines

*(II)CORVETTES*
*(i)Steregushchy class corvette*




The Steregushchy class corvette (?????????? - vigilant) was designed by the Almaz Central Marine Design bureau and designated Project 2038.0 (or 20380) by the Russian Government. This is the newest corvette of the Russian Navy. A modernized version, dubbed the project 20385 is an improved version of the project 20380 corvette

General characteristics

Class and type:	FFGHM
Type:	Project 2038.0
Displacement:	2,100-2,200 full load
Length:	104.5 meters
Beam:	11.1 meters
Draught:	3.7 meters
Propulsion:	2 shaft CODAD, 4 16D49 diesels 24.000hp (17.9 MW), power supply AC 380/220V, 50 Hz, 4x630 kw diesel genset
Speed:	26 knots
Range:	4,000 nm at 14 knots, 15 days endurance
Complement:	100
Sensors and
processing systems:	
Air search radar: Furke-E 3D, E/F band
Surface search radar: Granit Central Scientific Institute Garpun-B/3Ts-25E/PLANK SHAVE radar
Monument targeting radar
Fire control radar: Ratep 5P-10E Puma for A-190
HOT FLASH radar
Sonar: Zarya-ME suite, bow mounted. Vinyetka low frequency active/passive towed array
Navigation: GORIZONT-25 integrated navigation system
Electronic warfare
and decoys:	TK-25E-5 ECM, 4 x PK-10 decoy
Armament:	
1 x Arsenal A-190 100mm
2 x MTPU pedestal machine gun 14.5 mm
2 x Kashtan-M CADS
8x P-800 Oniks anti ship missiles in 2 vertical launchers or
6x 3M-54 Klub(91RE2) ASuW&ASW missiles in one vertical launcher or
8x Kh-35 missiles
in one vertical launcher
6x SS-N-29 /RPK-9 Medvedka Medvedka-VE anti-submarine missile in one launcher
8 x 324mm torpedo tubes (for Paket-NK),
Aircraft carried:	Hanger for Ka-27 Helicopter

*(ii)Buyan class corvette*




The Buyan class corvette was designed by Zelenodolsk Design and designated Project 21630 by the Russian Government. This is the newest corvette of the Russian Navy. The first ship of her class, the Astrakhan was commissioned on January 2006, and assigned to the Caspian Flotilla
General characteristics
Type:	Project 21630
Displacement:	
550 Tons (project 21630)
949 Tons (project 21631)
Length:	
62 metres (203 ft) (21630)
74.1 metres (243 ft) (21631)
Beam:	
9.6 metres (31 ft) (21630)
11 metres (36 ft) (21631)
Height:	6.57 metres (22 ft)
Draft:	
2 metres (7 ft) (21630)
2.6 metres (9 ft) (21631)
Propulsion:	1x CODAD engine ?hp
Speed:	
28 Knots (21630)
25 Knots (21631)
Range:	1500 miles
Endurance:	10 days
Complement:	29-36
Sensors and
processing systems:	
radar: «Pozitiv-ME1.2» flat active phased array air/surface radar

Sonar: «Anapa-ME» suite (for export)
Armament:	
1 x 100 mm A-190
2 x 30 mm AK-630 (AK-630-M2 in 21631)
1x40 A-215 "Grad-M" (only 21630)
8 x SS-N-27 (Kalibr) AShM in 14UKSK VLS (only 21631)
1x4 3M-47 Gibka (Igla-1M) (2x4 in 21631)
2x1 14.5 mm, 3x1 7.62 mm

*(III)DESTROYERS*
*Project 21956*
The Project 21956 multi-purpose destroyer represents the fourth generation of Russian surface fighting ships developed by the Severnoye Design Bureau.
This ship is designed to engage major surface combatants and submarines, support anti-submarine and air defense missions in blue waters and sea areas in surface groups and task forces. The destroyer is also capable of providing fire support on-shore during amphibious assaults.
The exterior of the ship is built with stealth technology reducing the ship's radar cross section (RCS). The Project 21956 also features an integrated combat management system that operates as a network for higher degree of survivability.
ARMAMENT
The ship's air defense weapon systems include: one AK-130 130mm twin-barrel multi-purpose gun with 5P-10-02E fire control radar and a maximum range of 23 kilometers; Rif-M extended range air defense system with 3Ts-48E control system and six 3S-48E launchers at bow deck, each launcher has eight 48N6E2 missiles or four 9M96 missiles replacing each 48N6E2 missile; and Kashtan-M short-range air defense system with 3R86-ME command module, 3R87-1E combat module and eight 9M311-1 missiles as well as 30mm rounds. 
The anti-ship and anti-submarine weapon systems are located at the aft deck. ASW weapons include: 3Ts-14E launchers with 91RTE2 anti-submarine rockets; and TPU/4 missile-torpedo launchers for 91RE1 anti-submarine rocket or torpedoes of UGST or UETT type. ASuW weapons consist of the Kalibr-NKE weapon systems which comprises the 3R-14N fire control system, 3S-14E launchers and up to 16 3M54TE subsonic cruise missiles, 3M54E supersonic cruise missiles or 91RTE2 rockets carrying an anti-ship torpedo. The 3M54TE/3M54E missiles are intended to engage either surface ships or targets onshore at ranges of 220 kilometers. Nevertheless, the weapon system may include tailored weapon systems according to customer requirements such as BrahMos supersonic missile and/or BrahMos 2 hypersonic missile replacing Club-N missile system.

*5.CRUISE MISSILES*
*I.LACM*
*(i)X-555 CRUISE MISSILE*
Russia's newest aviation cruise missile X-555 created by the Tactical Missile Weapons corporation can easily get to a vent sash from the distance of over 2,000 kilometers. The new weapon will replace cruise missiles with nuclear warheads currently adopted by the Russian strategic aviation.
Igor Seleznev says that X-555 resembles its predecessor, X-55, just on the outside; the engine, the target seeker and the battle section of the new missile have been altered. There are now additional fuel tanks that allow to cover longer distances, about 3,500 thousand kilometers according to some estimates. During the flight, the machine can dip and climb, may fly above the surface and round the relief. Its target seeker obtains information about targets from its own optic-electronic navigation system and also from the GLONASS multi-channel satellite navigation system. 

The flight mission is input into X-555 when it is still on an air base; the robot pilot gets the same mission for further control of the flight mission in operation. During the test in August, all the four missiles launched from the Tu-160 bomber hit exactly the planned targets.

The X-555 missile is a conventional modification of the nuclear-tipped X-55 that had been designed for strategic bomber aircraft like the Tupolev Tu-160 or the Tu-95.

It has a range of more than 1,500 kilometers and uses first-generation cruise missile targeting, including a radar scanner and an onboard computer that compares the terrain with a digital map, making the missile independent from satellite-based navigation systems.

*(ii)Kh-55 CRUISE MISSILE*




The Kh-55 (Russian: ?-55; NATO:AS-15 'Kent'; RKV-500 is a Soviet/Russian air-launched cruise missile, designed by MKB Raduga. It has a range of up to 3,000 km (1,620 nmi) and can carry conventional or nuclear warheads. Kh-55 is launched exclusively from bomber aircraft and has spawned a number of conventionally armed variants mainly for tactical use, such as the Kh-65SE and Kh-SD, but only the Kh-101 and Kh-555 appear to have made it into service

Specifications

Operational
range	2,500 km (1,300 nmi) (Kh-55)
3,000 km (1,600 nmi) (Kh-55SM)
600 km (320 nmi)(Kh-65SE)
300 km, later 600 km(Kh-SD)
Speed	Mach 0.75 (KH-SD) Mach 0.6-0.78 (Kh-101)

Guidance
system	inertial with Doppler radar/terrain map updates; Kh-SD had a TC/IIR terminal guidance system, and an alternative active radar seeker was proposed

Accuracy	69 m (2030 ft) (Kh-101)

Launch
platform	Tu-95MS, Tu-142M, Tu-160, Su-34

*(iii)Kh -101 CRUISE MISSILE*





The Kh-101 is an advanced cruise missile under development to eventually replace the Kh-55 missile onboard the Soviet/Russian strategic bombers such as Tu-160 and Tu-95. The Kh-101 has a 400-kg conventional warhead, stealth features, high subsonic speed and low altitude flight profile. The conventionally-armed Kh-101 has also been referred to as the Russian counterpart to the United States Air Force AGM-129 air launched cruise missile.

The Kh-101 has a highly accurate navigation system with a terminal TV-based seeker for precision-attack missions. The Kh-101 development has been strongly influenced by the successes of US military campaigns in the late 1990s and the emerging role of standoff weapons in modern conflicts. Up to eight (Tu95) or up to 12 (Tu-160) of these missiles can be carried by a single Russian heavyweight bomber.

The Kh-101 and Kh-102 air launched cruise missile are supposed to be members of the same family of missiles sharing components and overall performance. The main difference between them is their warhead. The Kh-101 is near ready for deployment.

Specifications

Weights: Warhead 400 kg (882 lb), Weight 2,400 kg (5,291 lb) 

Performance: CEP 20 m (66 ft), Cruise Speed 957 kph (595 mph), Max Range 5,000 km (2,700 nm) 

*II.AsCM(Anti Ship Cruise Missile)*

*BRAHMOS II HYPERSONIC Anti Ship Cruise Missile*




BrahMos II is a stealth hypersonic cruise missile that has been lab tested with a speed of Mach 5.26 that will make it the fastest cruise missile in the world beating Brahmos 1. BrahMos II land variant design has been completed and 4 Land to Land test variants are ready to be tested. Rest of the variants will be tested in the successive years of 2012-13, design is projected to be completed by October 2011 and will arm the Project 15B destroyers of the Indian Navy. In Russian navy project 21956 Destroyers are most likely to be equipped with BrahMos II.


*4.BALLISTIC MISSILES*
*I .ICBM*
*(i) RT-2UTTKh Topol M*





The RT-2UTTKh «Topol-M» (Russian: ??-2???? «??????-?», NATO reporting name: SS-27 Sickle B, other designations: RS-12M1, RS-12M2, RT-2PM2)is one of the most recent intercontinental ballistic missiles to be deployed by Russia , and the first to be developed after the dissolution of the Soviet Union
Characteristics

The Topol-M is a cold-launched, three-stage, solid-propellant, silo-based or road-mobile intercontinental ballistic missile. The missile's length is 22.7 m and the first stage has a body diameter of 1.9 m. The mass at launch is 47,200 kg, including the 1000 ~ 1200 kilogram payload. Topol-M carries a single warhead with a 550 kt yield but the design is compatible with MIRV warheads. According to chief designer Yury Solomonov, the missile can carry four to six warheads along with decoys. Its minimum range is estimated to be 2,000 km and the maximum range 10,500 km.It has three solid rocket stages with inertial, autonomous flight control utilizing an onboard GLONASS receiver.It is reputed to have the highest accuracy of any Russian ICBM with a CEP of 200m.
The Topol-M may be deployed either inside a reinforced missile silo, which is reported to be able to withstand a direct nuclear hit[ or from a launcher mounted on the MZKT-79221 16-wheeled transporter-erector-launcher. This mobile launcher is capable of moving through roadless terrain, and launching a missile from any point along its route. The designation for the silo-based Topol-M missile is believed to be RS-12M2, while the mobile version is RS-12M1

Missile defense evasion capabilities

According to Russia the missile is designed to be immune to any current or planned U.S. missile defence system. It is claimed to be capable of making evasive maneuvers to avoid a kill by terminal phase interceptors, and carries targeting countermeasures and decoys. It is shielded against radiation, EMP, nuclear explosions at distances over 500 meters, and is designed to survive a hit from any laser technology.
One of the Topol-M's most notable features is its short engine burn time following take-off, intended to minimize satellite detection of launches and thereby complicate both early warning and interception by missile defense systems during boost phase. The missile also has a relatively flat ballistic trajectory, complicating defense acquisition and interception

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DrSomnath999

*II.SLBM*
*(i)RSM-56 Bulava*





The Bulava (Russian: ??????, lit. "mace"; designation RSM-56, NATO reporting name SS-NX-30, GRAU index 3M30) is a submarine-launched ballistic missile under development for the Russian Navy and to be deployed on the new Borei class of ballistic missile nuclear submarines. It is intended as the future cornerstone of Russia's nuclear triad, and is the most expensive weapons project in the country

Bulava is both lighter and more sophisticated than the Topol-M. The two missiles are expected to have comparable ranges, and similar CEP and warhead configurations.
The missile has three stages; the first and second stages use solid fuel propellant, while the third stage liquid fuel, to allow high manoeuvrability during warhead separation. The missile can be launched from an inclined position, allowing a submarine to fire them while moving. It has a low flight trajectory, and due to this could be classified as a quasi-ballistic missile. The missile possesses advanced defense capabilities making it resistant to missile-defense systems. Among its abilities are evasive maneuvering, mid-course countermeasures and decoys, and a warhead fully shielded against both physical and Electromagnetic pulse damage. The Bulava is designed to be capable of surviving a nuclear blast at a minimum distance of 500 meters.
The Bulava's advanced technology allows it to carry up to 10 hypersonic, individually guided, maneuverable warheads with a yield of 100&#8211;150 kt each

Specifications



Warhead	6 (can carry 10) re-entry vehicles with a yield of 150 kt each.

Engine	three stage solid propellant

Operational
range	8,000
to 10,000 kilometers

Guidance
system	inertial, possibly with stellar sensor and/or GLONASS update

Launch
platform	Borei class submarines Typhoon class submarine Dmitry Donskoy

*III TACTICAL BALLISTIC MISSILE*
*(i) 9K720 Iskander*




The 9K720 Iskander (NATO reporting name SS-26 Stone) is a mobile theater ballistic missile system produced and deployed by Russia.The Iskander appeared to have several different conventional warheads, including a cluster munitions warhead, a fuel-air explosive enhanced-blast warhead, an earth penetrator for bunker busting and an electro-magnetic pulse device for anti-radar missions

Description

The Iskander ballistic missile is superior to its predecessor, the Oka. The Iskander-M system is equipped with two solid-propellant single-stage guided missiles, model 9M723K1. Each one is controlled throughout the entire flight path and fitted with a nonseparable warhead. Each missile in the launch carrier vehicle can be independently targeted in a matter of seconds. The mobility of the Iskander launch platform makes a launch difficult to prevent.
Targets can be located not only by satellite and aircraft but also by a conventional intelligence center, or by a soldier who directs artillery fire. Targets can also be located from aerial photos scanned into the computer. The missiles can be re-targeted during flight in case of engaging mobile targets. Another unique feature of Iskander-M (not Iskander-E) is the optically guided warhead, which can also be controlled by encrypted radio transmission, including such from AWACS or UAV. The electro-optical guidance system provides a self-homing capability. The missile's on-board computer receives images of the target, then locks onto the target with its sight and descends towards it at supersonic speed.
In flight, the missile follows a quasi-ballistic path, performing evasive maneuvers in the terminal phase of flight and releasing decoys in order to penetrate missile defense systems. The missile never leaves the atmosphere as it follows a relatively flat trajectory.
The Russian Iskander-M cruises at hypersonic speed of 2100&#8211;2600 m/s (Mach 6&#8211;7) at a height of 50 km. The Iskander-M weighs 4615 kg, carries a warhead of 710&#8211;800 kg, has a range of 400&#8211;480 km, and achieves a CEP (Circular error probable) of 5&#8211;7 meters. During flight it can maneuver at different altitudes and trajectories while can pull up to 20 to 30 G to evade anti-ballistic missile. For example, in one of the trajectory modes it can dive at the target at 90 degrees at the rate of 700&#8211;800 m/s performing anti-ABM maneuver

Specifications

Manufacturer: KB Mashynostroyeniya (KBM, Kolomna)
Launch range:
maximum: 500 km (Iskander-M, unofficial), 280 km (export version)
minimum: 50 km

Accuracy:

30&#8211;70 m (export version Iskander-E without homing system)
5&#8211;7 m with terminal phase optoelectronic homing system (Iskander-M)[26]
time to launch: up to 4 min from highest readiness, up to 16 min from march [26]
Interval between launches: less than a minute 
Operating temperature range: -50 °C to +50 °C 
Burnout Velocity: ~2100 m/s
Number of missiles:
on 9P78E launcher: 2 (export version)[26]
on 9T250E transloader: 2
assigned service life: 10 years (Iskander-E)
Crew: 3 (launcher truck)




Intended targets

The system is intended to use conventional warheads for the engagement of point and area targets, including:
hostile fire weapons (missile systems, multiple launch rocket systems, long-range artillery pieces)
air and missile defense weapons, especially stationary
fixed- and rotary-wing aircraft at airfields
command posts and communications nodes
troops in concentration areas
critical civilian infrastructure facilities


*3.FUTURE BOMBS*
*(i) FOAB (Father of All Bombs)*




"Father of All Bombs" (FOAB) (???? ???? ????), is a Russian-made air-delivered/land activated thermobaric weapon.

The vacuum device yields the equivalent of 44 tons of TNT using 7.8 tons of a new type of high explosive. Because of this, the bomb has the same destructive power as a small tactical nuclear weapon. The bomb works by detonating in mid-air. Most damage is inflicted by a supersonic shockwave and extremely high temperatures, which incinerates everything nearby. Thermobaric weapons differ from conventional explosive weapons in that they generate a longer, more sustained blast wave with greater temperatures. In doing so, they produce more damage over a larger area than a conventional weapon of similar mass. According to General Alexander Rushkin, the Russian deputy chief of staff, the new bomb is smaller than the MOAB but much deadlier because the temperature at the centre of the blast is twice as high. He says the bomb's capabilities are comparable to nuclear weapons, but unlike a nuclear weapon known for its radioactive fallout, use of the weapon does not damage or pollute the environment beyond the blast radius.
In comparison, the MOAB produces the equivalent of 11 tons of TNT from 8 tons of high explosive. The claimed blast radius of the FOAB is 300m, almost double that of the MOAB, and the temperature produced is twice as high.

Comparison with MOAB

Indicator	M??? F???
Mass: 8,200 kg 7,100 kg
TNT equivalent:	11 tons / 22,000 Ib	~44 tons / 88,000 Ib
Blast radius:	150 m (500 ft) 300 m (1,000 ft)
Guidance:	INS/GPS	Unknown ( presumably GLONASS*)

*(ii) EMP BOMBS*
An electromagnetic bomb, or e-bomb, is a weapon designed to take advantage of this dependency. But instead of simply cutting off power in an area, an e-bomb would actually destroy most machines that use electricity. Generators would be useless, cars wouldn't run, and there would be no chance of making a phone call. In a matter of seconds, a big enough e-bomb could thrust an entire city back 200 years or cripple a military unit.
After US ,RUSSIA is perhaps the only country to develop EMP bombs

Targets of the E-bombs:

The telecommunication systems
The national power grid
Finance and banking systems
The national transporting systems
The mass media
Because these systems based on electronic systems.

*2.FUTURE AIRCRAFTS*
*I.FIGHTER AIRCRAFTS*
*(i)Sukhoi PAK FA T-50*





The PAK FA, when fully developed, is intended to be the successor to the MiG-29 and Su-27 in the Russian inventory and serve as the basis of the Sukhoi/HAL FGFA being developed with India. A fifth generation jet fighter, the T-50 performed its first flight 29 January 2010.

Design

Although most of information about the PAK FA is classified, it is believed from interviews with people in the Russian Air Force and Defense Ministry that it will be stealthy, have the ability to supercruise, be outfitted with the next generation of air-to-air, air-to-surface, and air-to-ship missiles, incorporate a fix-mounted AESA radar with a 1,500-element array and have an "artificial intellect"It is estimated that titanium alloy content of the fuselage is 75%. Sukhoi's concern for minimizing radar cross-section (RCS) and drag is also shown by the provision of two tandem main weapons bays in the centre fuselage, between the engine nacelles.

Avionics
The PAK FA SH121 radar complex includes three X-Band AESA radars located on the front and sides of the aircraft. These will be accompanied by L-Band radars on the wing leading edges. L-Band radars are proven to have increased effectiveness against very low observable (VLO) targets which are optimized only against X-Band frequencies, but their longer wavelengths reduce their resolution. However the initial prototypes will use legacy passive electronically scanned array radar.
The PAK FA will feature an IRST optical/IR search and tracking system, based on the OLS-35M which is currently in service with the Su-35S.
Hindustan Aeronautics Limited will reportedly provide the navigation system and the mission computer.

Engines
The PAK FA was expected to use a pair of Saturn 117S engines on its first flights. The 117S (AL-41F1A) is a major upgrade of the AL-31F based on the AL-41F intended to power the Su-35BM, producing 142 kN (32,000 lb) of thrust in afterburner and 86.3 kN (19,400 lb) dry. In fact, PAK FA already used a completely new engine in its first flight, as stated by NPO Saturn

Armament
It has an apparent provision for a cannon (most likely GSh-301). It could possibly carry as many as two 30 mm cannons. It has two internal bays estimated at 4.6-4.7 metres by 1-1.1 metres. Some sources suggest two auxiliary internal bays for short range AAMS and six external hardpoints.
Two Izdeliye 810 Extended beyond visual range missiles per weapons bay. Multiple Izdeliye 180 / K77M beyond visual range missiles. K74 and K30 within visual range missiles can also be carried.[64] Two KH38M or KH58 USHK air-to-ground missiles per weapons bay. Multiple 250&#8211;500 kg precision guided bombs per weapons bay,[64] with a maximum of 10 bombs in internal bays. Other possible loads include one 1,500 kg bomb per weapons bay or two 400 km+ range anti-AWACS weapons on external hardpoints.

*(ii) SU-35*




The Sukhoi Su-35 (Cyrillic: ????? ??-35, NATO reporting name: Flanker-E) is a single-seat, twin-engined supermaneuverability multirole fighter. It is a derivative of the Su-27 'Flanker', and was initially known as the Su-27M.
The modernized Su-35 is considered to be 4++ generation by Sukhoi.Su-35BM (Bort 902) at the 2009 MAKS Airshow. The aircraft made its first flight on 2 October 2008.
The modernized Su-35 was presented at the 2007 MAKS Airshow. The new features of the aircraft include a reinforced airframe with a more extensive use of titanium alloys, thus increasing the airframes durability to some 30 years or 6,000 service hours, a reduced radar signature from the front, and an improved passive electronically scanned array radar. It is now capable of supercruise. The aircraft featured many other upgrades to its avionics and electronic systems, including digital fly-by-wire and a rear-looking radar for firing semi-active radar homing missiles. The new Su-35 omits the canard and speedbrake; to maintain manoeuvrability equal to or greater than canard-equipped fighters, the Su-35 uses the new 117S engine with fully-rotating vectoring thrust nozzles.


Specifications (Su-35S)

Performance

Maximum speed: Mach 2.25 (2,390 km/h, 1,490 mph) at altitude
Range: 3,600 km (1,940 nmi) ; (1,580 km, 850 nmi near ground level)
Ferry range: 4,500 km (2,430 nmi) with external fuel tanks
Service ceiling: 18,000 m (59,100 ft)
Rate of climb: >280 m/s (>55,100 ft/min)
Wing loading: 408 kg/m² (84.9 lb/ft²)
Thrust/weight: 1.1

Armament

1 × 30 mm GSh-30 internal cannon with 150 rounds
2 × wingtip rails for R-73 air-to-air missiles or ECM pods
12 × wing and fuselage stations for up to 8,000 kg (17,630 lb) of ordnance, including for a variety of ordnance including air-to-air missiles, air-to-surface missiles, rockets, and bombs such as:
Vympel R-27: R-27R, R-27ER, R-27T, R-27ET, R-27EP, R-27AE
Vympel R-77: R-77, and the proposed R-77M1, R-77T
Vympel R-73: R-73E, R-73M, R-74M
Kh-31: Kh-31A, Kh-31P Anti-Radiation Missile
Kh-59
Kh-29: Kh-29T, Kh-29L
KAB-500L laser-guided bomb
KAB-1500 laser-guided bomb
LGB-250 laser-guided bomb
FAB-250 250 kilograms (550 lb) unguided bombs
FAB-500 500 kilograms (1,100 lb) unguided bombs
S-25LD laser-guided rocket, S-250 unguided rocket
B-8 unguided S-8 rocket pods
B-13 unguided S-13 rocket pods

Avionics
Irbis-E passive phased array radar

*II.UCAV*
*(i)MiG Skat*




Designed by the Russian firm Mikoyan, the Skat (Russian: ???? &#8211; "Manta Ray") is one of two concept strike UCAV currently being developed for the Russian Defense Ministry. It is a low-observable, subsonic craft meant to carry weapons in two ventral weapons bays large enough for missiles such as the Kh-31. The SKAT is to be powered by a single Klimov RD-5000B turbofan engine, a variant of the RD-93.
Possible roles include the suppression and attack of enemy air defenses. The first version of Skat to fly is planned to be piloted in order to meet Russian flight regulations. A number of aerodynamic configurations have been wind-tunnel tested, including with small twin fins. MiG has settled on a tail-less configuration.
The single-engine subsonic design has an 11.5 meter (37.7 ft) wingspan, and it is 10.25 meters (33.6 ft)long. The UCAV has a maximum take-off weight of 10 tons, with a maximum speed of 800 kilometers per hour (497 mph) at low altitude. It is intended to carry a combat load of up to two tons, with a combat radius of 2000km (1240 miles)


*III.BOMBERS*
*(i) PAK DA*




The PAK DA (or PAK-DA), is a next generation strategic bomber which is being developed by Kazan Aircraft Production Association for Russia. It stands for Perspektivnyi Aviatsionnyi Kompleks Dalney Aviatsyi ) which means Prospective Air Complex for Long Range Aviation. The PAK DA will be a new, stealthy, strategic bomber and is expected to enter service in the 2025&#8211;30 timeframe.

*(ii) SU 34 Fullback*





The Sukhoi Su-34 (export designation: Su-32, NATO reporting name: Fullback) is a Russian twin-seat fighter-bomber. It is intended to replace the Sukhoi Su-24

Specifications (Su-34)

General characteristics

Crew: 2
Length: 23.34 m (72 ft 2 in)


Performance

Maximum speed:
High altitude: Mach 1.8 (1,900 km/h, 1,180 mph)
Low altitude: Mach 1.2 (1,400 km/h, 870 mph) at sea level
Combat radius: 1,100 km (680 mi)
Ferry range: 4,000 km (2,490 mi)
Service ceiling: 15,000 m (49,200 ft)
Wing loading: 629 kg/m² (129 lb/ft²)
Thrust/weight: 0.68

Armament

Guns: 1 × 30 mm GSh-30-1 (9A-4071K) cannon, 180 rounds

Hardpoints: 12 × wing and fuselage stations with a capacity of 8,000 kg (17,630 lb) and provisions to carry combinations of:
Missiles:
R-27 air-to-air missile
R-73 air-to-air missile
R-77 air-to-air missile
Kh-29L/T (AS-14)
Kh-25MT/ML/MP (AS-10)
Kh-59 (AS-18)
Kh-58 (AS-11)
Kh-31P (AS-17)
Kh-35 Ural (AS-20)
Kh-65S OR Kh-SD
Moskit or P-800 Oniks anti-ship missile

Bombs:
KAB-500L OR KAB-500KR
KAB-1500L/KR guided bombs
FAB-250,FAB-500,FAB-1500 unguided bombs
S-8, S-13, S-25 rocket pods

Other:
fuel tanks, EW and reconnaissance pods, nuclear bombs.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DrSomnath999

*1.SUBMARINES*
*I. CONVENTIONAL SUBMARINES*
*(i)AMUR /LADA class SUBMARINES*





The Amur class submarine, designated as the project 950 ????, (named for the Amur River), is one of the latest Russian submarine class which are advertised as the export version of the Lada class, a highly improved version of the Kilo-class submarine with much better quieting, new combat systems, and an option for air-independent propulsion.
The new vessel is the 4th generation submarine with the capability of striking salvo missile blows at different targets. The sonar signature level of the submarines of this class is several times lower in comparison with Kilo class submarines. These submarines are equipped with radio-electronic weapons of the newer generation created on the basis of the latest achievements in the field of radio-electronics. These submarines can be outfitted with AIP fuel cells, considerably improving submerged endurance and range. AIP capability can be added as hull extension plug either during new build construction or as a refit existing ships.

General characteristics

Type:	Submarine
Displacement:	950 long tons (970 t) surfaced

Length:	58.8 m (192 ft 11 in)

Beam:	5.65 m (18 ft 6 in)

Height:	6.4 m (21 ft 0 in)
Speed:	20 knots (23 mph; 37 km/h)

Range:	350 nmi (650 km) AIP
3,000 nmi (5,600 km) Snorkel

Endurance:	45 days
Test depth:	250 m (820 ft)
Complement:	18
Armament:	 4 × 533 mm (21 in) torpedo tubes  16 torpedoes  10 VLS cells

*II.NUCLEAR SUBMARINES*
*(i)ATTACK NUKE SUBS*
*Yasen class submarine*




The Yasen class submarine (Russian: ?????? 885 "?????", "ash tree"), also known in the literature as the Graney class and Severodvinsk class, is a new Russian nuclear multipurpose attack submarine class. The submarine is based on the Akula-class submarine and the Alfa-class submarines and are projected to replace Russia's Soviet-era class attack submarines both Akula class and Oscar class.

The vessel's design is claimed to be state-of-the-art. The Yasen class nuclear submarine is presumed to be armed with 32 cruise missiles, with several types suggested, but not limited to the 3M51 Alfa SLCM, the P-800 Oniks SLCM or the RK-55 Granat SLCM. It will also have of 8x650 mm and 2x533 mm tubes as well as mines and anti-ship missiles such as the RPK-7.
This class is the first Russian submarine to be equipped with a spherical sonar, designated as Irytysh-Amfora. Due to the large size of this spherical array, the torpedo tubes are slanted. The submarine has a crew of about 90, suggesting a moderate degree of automation in the submarine's different systems. The newest U.S. attack sub, the Virginia-class submarine, has a crew of 134 in comparison. 
Yasen class submarines will be the first Russian SSNs/SSGNs equipped with a fourth generation nuclear reactor.


General characteristics

Displacement:	5,800-7,700-9,500 surfaced
11,800 submerged
Length:	120m
Beam:	15m
Draught:	8,4m
Propulsion:	1x KPM type pressurized water reactor
Speed:	20kn surfaced, 28kn submerged silent, 35kn+ submerged max
Range:	unlimited except by food supplies
Test depth:	600 meters
Complement:	95 [~30-35 officers]
Sensors and
processing systems:	Rim Hat ESM/ECM Snoop Pair Surface Search Radar
Armament:	8x4 (total: 32) P-800 Oniks missiles, 8x torpedo tubes (650mm and 533mm).

*(ii) BALLISTIC MISSILE SUBMARINES*
*Borei class submarine*




The Borei class (Russian: ?????; sometimes transliterated as Borey, also known as the Dolgorukiy class after the name of the lead vessel, the Yuriy Dolgorukiy) is a class of nuclear-powered ballistic missile submarine produced and operated by the Russian Navy. The class is intended to replace the Delta III, Delta IV and Typhoon classes now in Russian Navy service.

Advances include a compact and integrated hydrodynamically efficient hull for reduced broadband noise and the first ever use of pump-jet propulsion on a Russian nuclear submarine. Costing some 23 bln RUR ($890 million USD), Borei is approximately 170 metres (560 ft) long, 13 metres (43 ft) in diameter, and has a maximum submerged speed of at least 46 kilometres per hour (25 kn; 29 mph). In comparison the cost of an Ohio class SSBN was around 2 billion USD per boat (1997 prices). Smaller than the Typhoon class, the Borei was initially slated to carry 12 missiles but was able to carry 4 more due to the decrease in mass of the 45-ton Bulava SLBM (a modified version of the Topol-M ICBM) over the originally proposed R-39UTTH Bark.

General characteristics

Type:	Ballistic missile submarine

Displacement:	14,720 t (14,488 long tons) surfaced 24,000 t (23,621 long tons) submerged


Length:	170 m (557 ft 9 in)

Beam:	13.5 m (44 ft 3 in)

Draught:	10 m (32 ft 10 in)

Propulsion:	1 × ??-650? nuclear reactor
1 × AEU steam turbine
1 × shaft and propeller (pump-jet)

Speed:	
Submerged: 29 knots (33 mph; 54 km/h)
Surfaced: 15 knots (17 mph; 28 km/h)

Complement:	55 officers, 52 enlisted
Armament:	16 × RSM-56 Bulava SLBMs with 6-10 MIRVed warheads[2]
6 × 533 mm torpedo tubes
RPK-2 Viyuga cruise missiles

*PLEASE NOTE*
This is my personal assumption of top 10 future weapons,i have tried my 
level best to give as much accurate list i could.If i by chance had missed out any weapon or u want to change the list then plz comment
I hope u would appreciate my hard work.THANK YOU

*FROM THE AUTHOR*
This article is dedicated to all the great peoples of Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## PWFI

Really exellent work dude

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

*New Russian 152mm twin-barrel gun*




Russia has revealed a new 152mm gun, with two barrels, vertically stacked. Unlike the smaller Gast-type guns in Russian service (GSh-23, GSh-30, 2A38M) the mechanisms are not mechanically linked, but they are connected through the hydraulic recoil system, and fire alternately. This principle is called the 'boxer' system. It is being developed by the Federal State Unitary Enterprise (FSUE) TsceNII 'Burevestnik' in cooperation with public corporations NPO 'BTA', FSUE 'Uraltransmash', FSUE 'TsceNIIM', and FSUE 'Uralvagonzavod'. 

This gun has initially been developed for an army SPG, based on the 'object 195' tank chassis and called the 'Koalitcia-SV' ('coalition'). In this form, the gun has a 50-round automatic loader (the turret is unmanned) and can fire at about 15-18 rpm. It is expected to enter service in 2007.

There is also a proposed naval version, possibly intended as a replacement for the AK-130. It is reportedly being developed by Arsenal (although that is not confirmed) and will use a 'stealth' cupola.

The range with existing ammunition is about 50 km, but NIIP is developing a new round capable of up to 70 km.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kinetic

Excellent work Somnath. Good ranking. Russian submarines, fighter aircrafts and cruise missiles are some of the best in the world. Borei, PAK FA etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prototype

Excellent work,but I think pak-da should be on the first number.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

prototype said:


> Excellent work,


thanks bro
but I think pak-da should be on the first number.[/QUOTE]
no bro strategic nuke subs are the ultimate weapon of any nation ,as it gives them real credible nuclear deterence for their enemies


----------



## Whazzup

Nice work keep it going

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wamiq1

Nice wrk bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whazzup

Kinetic said:


> Excellent work Somnath. Good ranking. Russian submarines, fighter aircrafts and cruise missiles are some of the best in the world. Borei, PAK FA etc.



But I think Russian took too long to wake up they have already lost their foot in world defence market.


----------



## jha

Except Gepard Class,Kh-55 and Su-35, everything else seems to be perfectly in order..Great work Daaktar saheb..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

jha said:


> Except Gepard Class,Kh-55 and Su-35, everything else seems to be perfectly in order..Great work Daaktar saheb..


arre mammu ,khaheko meri waat lagaraha hey,Bole tho Gepard Class,Kh-55 and Su-35 are all future weapon. mammu


----------



## mitth

Russia work good...........


----------



## acetophenol

if anyone doubt russia's potential to make toys this thread is an answer.

i personally wish india would buy fullbacks


----------



## Zabaniyah

Thanks buddy, even after losing the Cold War and some problems in their military industry, Russia can still pack a punch 



>



Damn, I think I just jizzed...

---------- Post added at 01:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:01 AM ----------




acetophenol said:


> if anyone doubt russia's potential to make toys this thread is an answer.
> 
> i personally wish india would buy fullbacks



I think India can buy it. Although, I think the SU-30s and the Euro birds you gonna get can do that job.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

rissia teach the world hwo to make big lolz .every thing they made its huge .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

Imran Khan said:


> rissia teach the world hwo to make big lolz .every thing they made its huge .



The T-90 is smaller and lighter than the M1 Abrams. 

But, big is beautiful 

And they're tough


----------



## SpArK

Nice compilation and a much appreciable effort.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

the PAK DA is really HUGEEEE. Nice machine that. Will take sometime to come in production though.


----------



## Zabaniyah

nuclearpak said:


> the PAK DA is really HUGEEEE. Nice machine that. Will take sometime to come in production though.



No doubt - that bad boy will only be in Russian service


----------



## kingofkings

Good work bro ....keep on  ....


----------



## DrSomnath999

Imran Khan said:


> rissia teach the world hwo to make big lolz .every thing they made its huge .


they beleive in the theory "bada hey tho better hey"


----------



## The Deterrent

Nice thread Dentist sahab!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Great Work

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Ak200rifle.*




The Kalashnikov AK-200 is the newest derivative of the Soviet/Russian AK-47 series of assault rifles and is proposed for general issue to Russias armed forces.
On May 25, 2010, Russias general news media published a Russian Defence Ministry statement that the AK-200 rifle was to be tested in 2011. The AK-200 rifle demonstration model was presented to Russian Prime Minister Vladimir Putin during his official visit to inspect the products of the Izhmash arms manufacturing plant in Izhevsk.
The rifle demonstrated to Prime Minister Putin was apparently a basic AK-74M in standard 5.45×39mm calibre, with some evidence of external modifications, most of which are consistent with the modifications favoured by Russias specialist, professional military units: Picatinny railsallowing the attachment of modular accessories, including advanced optical sight combinations, laser illuminators, flashlights, vertical foregrips, bipods and grenade launchers. An improved adjustable telescoping buttstock is also fitted.
Other forms of modularity in the AK-200 system are likely to include interchangeable barrel lengths and calibers (5.45x39mm, 5.56x45mm NATO, 7.62×39mm, and a fourth caliber not yet disclosed by Izhmash[1]). The traditional locations of cocking handle, safety lever and fire selector remain unchanged. The Izhmash AK-200 demonstrator was fitted with the large capacity 60 round casket magazine. The weapon is scheduled for testing as of 2011 by the Russian military.


----------



## rockstar08

pakistan should now look for russian items ... they have some nice weapons in their arsenal


----------



## animelive

Russians are climbing back to glory. Chinese should speed up


----------



## joekrish

A update of threads like these would be good.


----------

